
Everything I googled in a week as a professional software engineer - _quhg
https://localghost.dev/2019/09/everything-i-googled-in-a-week-as-a-professional-software-engineer/
======
aloknnikhil
On the list of things I always Google, is how to create a symbolic link under
Linux. I just can't figure out a way to remember what comes first; the source
or the destination. The man pages add to the confusion by calling the "source"
the target. So, the rule of thumb I now follow is cp or mv semantics.

~~~
reginaldo
Here's how I finally memorized it: ln has a 1-file-argument invocation, so ln
-s ../../a_fine_file will create a symbolic link to that file under the
current directory and under the "a_fine_file" file name. The single argument
case has to have the file you want to link to as input. That generalizes
nicely as the 2-file-argument invocation maintaining the logic.

~~~
throwaway744678
Ha! My trick is to

    
    
      ln -s a b
    

then look at the link with ls -l, then remove my garbage! Your way is much
better.

~~~
TACIXAT
I just do it the one way, get the error that the destination already exists,
then swap them.

~~~
hanspeter
I think most people just feel this is risky. What if you overwrite your file?
If it was a cp command, that's what would happen.

------
grappler
What has plagued me is not a notion that an experienced engineer needs to look
stuff up, but a similar one that feels related: that as an experienced
engineer I should be able to immediately incorporate a new thing I have no
experience with, right then and there in a pairing session.

It comes in the form of "go ahead and install this thing, and throw this
config value into it, and it should just work". And my reaction is "I want to
read up on that thing first. I want to know what stuff it writes to my
computer and where and what paradigms it uses. I want to think about how it
will best integrate with the tools and workflows we have already. And then
once I've done that, I'll probably be able to move forward with it
comfortably. Then I'll want to document it so it becomes part of the regular
setup others do when they onboard onto the project."

Just this past week when I said a version of this, I got a reaction like there
is something wrong with me.

~~~
luckyscs
This comment makes me want to work with you.

------
harrisonjackson
This is probably a 10-50x fewer searches than I do in a week. I am assuming
there are many searches left out. I'd be interested in seeing how the OP
tweaks their searches as the results don't return exactly what they want.

Here is an actual single search progression for me (In reverse order because
copy/pasta :shrug:

react context optimize rerender "props.children"

react context optimize rerender

react usereducer dispatch async

react usereducer dispatch api

usecontext usememo

optimize usecontext react

usereducer rerender usecontext

usereducer rerender

when to use usereducer

react hooks usecontext and usereducer

This is a fairly simple search, too - no use of negative search terms and
minimal use of phrase matching. I didn't see any of those enhancements used in
the OP which seems odd.

edit - formatting

~~~
dajohnson89
could you give an example of a complex search? I've never bothered using
advanced Google search patterns

~~~
ma2rten
I personally just use "site", "inurl" and the minus sign.

Example: site:news.ycombinator.com -inurl:item google operators

~~~
harrisonjackson
Did not know about inurl - very cool! Thanks

------
ChuckMcM
This is a fun exercise, then ask the second question "How productive can I be
in my job when the network is unavailable?"

The author states : _What I’m trying to show with all this is that you can do
something 100 times but still not remember how to do it off the top of your
head._

My experience differs from this, if I were to rewrite it I would say something
like:

"You can do something 100 times, and as long as you can look it up somewhere,
it is okay to not memorize how to do it."

You have to evaluate the impact on your flow of stopping to look something up,
you have to evaluate what you consider your 'base' skill set is to evaluate if
you should memorize something.

Before Google, the canonical case here was arithmetic. Who needs to memorize
multiplication tables if you have a calculator handy to do simple arithmetic.
Basically if you cannot do basic arithmetic in your head, you are always going
to be at a disadvantage with respect to someone who can.[1]

I have found a reasonable compromise, when I Google something like this, I
write down the solution in an Evernote notebook that I keep for such things.
So if the same question comes up I can always find the answer and don't have
to have either the web page or Google around to get to the answer.

[1] And as a "magic trick" you can hand a cashier what appears to them to be
an odd amount of money, only to have them discover when they enter it into
their register the change is a minimal number of coins/bills.

~~~
visarga
> "You can do something 100 times, and as long as you can look it up
> somewhere, it is okay to not memorize how to do it."

We used to memorise information, now we memorise meta-information - a mental
map of concepts and trigger keywords. We have learned to quickly grok new
concepts and we still have to understand how things work in order to do
anything.

------
aasasd
My web search activity went up a lot with experience. Back in the day, almost
all of my work consisted of cranking out stuff in the main language (PHP or
Python), spiced up with SQL and occasional web or db server setup. I needed
manuals sometimes, but not web searches so much. After the hipster-
programming/devops explosion of the early 2010s and my dive into highly
optimized heterogeneous solutions, the work switched to whipping up logic in a
handful of different languages with incessant fiddling of couple dozen
specialized technologies and trying out new ones constantly. I don't need the
manuals for the core languages anymore after all the years, but I'm not gonna
learn Maven, Gradle, the Big Pile of Java Options and whatever else to set up
another data-crunching daemon, in Java this time.

I also looked into freelance jobs lately, and it's pretty crazy there too,
especially with the JS' frantic mutations. You'd mostly need a handful
frameworks and a whole load of specialized microsolutions, but still: last
year everyone was using Ionic, now React Native is everywhere. Web APIs are
also evolving nonstop. Chill out for some months, and you're lagging behind
the others.

And that's not even beginning to mention compiling _other people 's_ C
programs under MacOS. Pretty sure that ‘The voodoo of satisfying the compiler’
would be a book of respectable thickness without ever getting into programming
proper.

~~~
soperj
Why would you learn Maven AND Gradle? Pick one.

~~~
aasasd
Ahaha, if it were that simple...

~~~
swsieber
Concrete example:

I know gradle, and pretty well at that. I had to learn the basics of maven to
develop a Jenkins plugin (at work). Developing jenkins plugins for a long time
required using maven. Now there's the option for using gradle, but my
recollection was that it was a sub-par experience.

~~~
aasasd
Afaict, everything just relies on Maven and its packages as the backbone. At
least, after any sort of Java-dev activity I risk discovering 1.5 GB of
Maven's package cache in my home dir.

~~~
swsieber
The maven package format is the defacto standard in the java world. Luckily
gradle consumes and publishes in that format too.

------
deathanatos
Do yourself a favor and set up browser shortcuts. In Chrome, for example, you
can add custom search engines. If you set the search URL to:

    
    
      https://google.com/search?q=site:docs.python.org/3+%s&btnI
    

(That last character is a capital "eye"/I, for "I'm".) It does a Google "I'm
Feeling Lucky" search for your query, and restricts the results to the Python
docs. So, e.g., I can type:

    
    
      py enum
    

And get the Python docs for the enum module.

I recommend this for MDN, too, e.g. I can type,

    
    
      mdn map type
    

and get the JS `Map` docs.

I need to add one for crates.io & the Rust STL. Note, of course, that this
sends your searches to Google by virtue of using the "I'm Feeling Lucky"
functionality.

~~~
diggan
Or, use duckduckgo.com instead (works on all major browsers) and use the
following when searching (saves you time from having to setup/maintain it
yourself):

    
    
      !py enum
      !mdn border-radius
      !crates webgl
      !rust vector

------
dev_dull
This is a really interesting peek into the developers mind. Right away I
notice I google things differently than the author. I try and hit up phrases
that match a question (which is why I probably over index on stack overflow).
The author seems to hit up ideas that remind me of something that might be the
title of a blog post or something. Also, my search is definitely more full of
stack trace keywords. Probably 80% stack trace keywords by weight.

~~~
saagarjha
I almost never search for stack traces: I pick out class names or error codes
and search for that instead. How's your success rate with finding useful
information?

~~~
Diederich
I've had a fair bit of luck searching on quickly chosen fragments of stack
traces.

------
abalone
This is great but the premise seems kind of straw man. I don’t know a single
developer that thinks “googling stuff means you’re not a proper engineer.”

Perhaps this is a reference to the interviewing process. Tests are a different
thing, though. I’ve been on practical technical screens where you can google,
because the test was about building a larger system, and they don’t care if
you don’t remember this or that API syntax. But at the same time I get if
you’re trying to assess someone’s aptitude for devising novel algorithms,
sometimes a closed book test makes sense.

I think there are many devs (myself included earlier in my career) that push
back in the algorithm tests because, well, it’s really hard. How often do you
have to derive novel algos? A lot of our work is kind of UI frontends to DBs
or gluing things and most of the sort of hard scalable algorithm problems
someone else has implemented in a library. So why go through 6 months of
really hard study, just to get that kind of job?

Well, I think here should be “maker” roles where you can bypass the hard CS
stuff and just crank code, if you have an impressive portfolio of work. But
having a deep understanding of data structures (not just arrays and maps) and
algorithms really gives you a mastery of your craft, especially around
performance and scalability.

Nobody should be screened out because they didn’t remember a particular bit of
syntax though. (But it should be noted most algo tests don’t require anything
but the language basics.)

~~~
username90
I agree, cs needs a split in roles kinda like nurse and doctor.

~~~
colechristensen
Iowa State has separate degrees for Software Engineering and Computer Science

Which isn't the difference between doctor and nurse, more like an MD and PhD
in medicine, one focused on practice, the other research.

~~~
abalone
I would think the engineers take algorithm and data structure courses so
that’s not quite the distinction we’re talking about here.

~~~
freeone3000
Right, but theoretical computer science also deals with provability and goes
into various areas of topology, reasoning, and proofs. These are not useful to
engineers, or are only slightly useful, while a course on systems programming
isn't useful to a theoretician, because a universal turing machine doesn't
have hardware interrupts. Different specializations for different roles.

~~~
abalone
I agree. However I think it is not the distinction we’re talking about here,
which is about not having a firm grasp of fundamental algorithms and data
structures and big O scalability.

In school terms it would be more like a technician or vocational training
around coding for particular types of projects.

------
dmortin
I forget syntaxes of various languages or language features, so it's really
handy that emacs can show them to me from stackoverflow with completion:

[https://i.imgur.com/dDvHfOn.gif](https://i.imgur.com/dDvHfOn.gif)

~~~
ick
What is this magic?

~~~
dmortin
It was posted on reddit not long ago:

[https://reddit.com/r/emacs/comments/cs6cb4/instant_stackover...](https://reddit.com/r/emacs/comments/cs6cb4/instant_stackoverflow_solutions_in_emacs_without/)

------
amelius
I often search for "X sucks" to see if others agree with me that X indeed
sucks.

~~~
swat535
I do this with many terms and secretly hope that everyone agrees that X sucks.
I then skip over the X doesn't suck results and then convince myself that X
does indeed suck. sigh.

------
jteppinette
I use dash to keep all of the reference material for libraries and programming
languages I use stored locally. It has cut my searches down to almost nothing.
IMO, it is better to use the reference material, because it forces you to
understand the mechanisms involved and solve the problem yourself vs looking
up a solution. This act helps imprint the knowledge into your long term
memory. Of course, this is my anecdotal experience. As an aside, having the
docs local is a godsend when working without internet or on a bad connection.

~~~
roryokane
For anyone wondering what Dash is, it’s an API documentation browser macOS
app. It works offline and has fuzzy search that shows results as you type. You
can get it at [https://kapeli.com/dash](https://kapeli.com/dash). The full
version costs $30.

[https://devdocs.io/](https://devdocs.io/) is a free alternative. It’s a web
app that can be set up to work offline. It was missing a few convenient
features of Dash last time I checked, but I can’t remember which features
those are right now.

------
jaco8
When I finished engineering school the prof said : "The most important
knowledge imparted to you here is how to look things up, how to verify your
thoughts and get inspiration for new ones to make products faster , better and
more efficient." That was at a time when the latest slide-rule model was state
of the art in calculatory equipment. So, yes, do google something before you
reinvent the wheel .

------
CaptainJustin
I appreciate this as some newer developers I have worked with have been
concerned that Googling things is something they need to grow out of. Google
engineers, being somewhat revered in my Big Corp, Googling things every day
would go a long way to encourage them.

~~~
aloknnikhil
I don't think she works at Google. But you make a good point. It's mostly a
psychological barrier and largely a result of how the interview process is
conducted; in closed rooms, without access to any search engine.

------
drefanzor
I'm actually surprised the list wasn't way longer with much weirder queries.

~~~
amhokies
My most recent Google search is "reddit brushing teeth at work"

~~~
cabaalis
"termination with cause" \- reviewing a signing bonus repayment agreement I'm
sending to a candidate,

"lxde" \- this morning installing a window manager in userland app on my
Galaxy S10+ while waiting for some batch processes to finish.

------
19ylram49
I recommend every software engineer download/purchase Dash (
[https://kapeli.com/dash](https://kapeli.com/dash) ). It’s worth more than
whatever that I paid for it (probably like $50, I think). That app is a
lifesaver; especially when I’m offline for a bit and trying to work

~~~
roryokane
I agree, Dash is extremely useful. You forgot to describe what it is, so for
anyone who is wondering: Dash is an API documentation browser macOS app. It
works offline and has fuzzy search that shows results as you type.

Dash currently costs $30. For anyone who doesn’t want to commit to that, you
can also try [https://devdocs.io/](https://devdocs.io/), a free web app
alternative with fewer features. DevDocs can even work offline, like Dash
does.

------
anaphor
I've noticed that as I produce more projects and more code, I often turn to
searching my own stuff before I search google. I will do an `ag --python
foo.bar` before I will search google, because if I wrote the original code
it's easier to understand.

------
gerdesj
Fourth item on Monday: "undo a rebase - oops."

~~~
iKlsR
git reflog is the best thing, then do a hard reset

~~~
sixstringtheory
The three re's: reset, reflog, rebase. Learn them in that order. Then you can
learn git rerere :)

------
ashelmire
Seems totally reasonable.

“cors - today is going to be bleak” as the first search of the day resonates
with me on a deep level. Our field is incredibly complex, and some parts of it
we just like to not think about too much.

------
eternalny1
My first three of the day:

"caniuse position sticky"

"ERR_SSL_PROTOCOL_ERROR angular ng serve"

"hash bitbucket reference jira"

And I've been at this for decades! I remember the bad old days of reference
manuals. This is a walk in the park!

------
tiku
Remembering what to Google is an important skill to. Then adjust it to your
situation is another important skill..

------
tempsy
And yet there are coding interviews that expect candidates to write complex
regex expressions from memory

~~~
quickthrower2
Regex is one of those things I have memorised albeit without the back
reference stuff I rarely use. I think it’s worth memorising and if you use it
to help you find replace in your editing you soon will.

------
Zenst
It's always worth once in a while trying to do something without using the
web, use the man pages, readme's...local documentation to work out the answer.
I say that as today people grow up with information on tap and the ability to
use search engines well is and has become in many area's, more key than the
ability to do the job. As the ability to adapt, get the job done is always
bankable as it's the end results. Also over time, you remember all that google
and build up a set of skills that you tap into your memory and not extended
memory as search engines have become.

I say all this as somebody who grew up without the internet, let alone
computers in homes so primarily developed the skills to self learn from the
local information and more so, the ability to work it out myself. With the
internet, you save reinventing the wheel as you can look up what wheel you
need and where. But the ability to build a wheel is always a skill you should
hone every once and a while. After all 5 9's SLA's is still moments when you
won't have internets.

That all said, I'm pondering analysing my browser history more, be
educational. Certainly worth doing just for your job reviews to justify what
training you would benefit from the most.

------
sharadov
It's amazing, that they still expect you to know stuff from memory when you go
for those stupid coder-pad interviews or whiteboard sessions

------
joshspankit
Questions (if you don’t mind):

1) What ‘level’ of engineer do you consider yourself to be, and does your
employer consider you to be? (for example, do you have employees who are
junior to you) 2) What’s your income from that job? 3) Do you think that
income is fair and appropriate?

Apologies for the deep-dive in to details you may be uncomfortable sharing,
they are important context that very few people share.

------
new_here
Nice, I've been there with Django cookies too. One thing, I love about the
programming industry is that people aren't afraid to write blog posts to
debunk the bullshit expectations that develop every now and then. Not
something you really see elsewhere.

------
andrei_says_
In this type of job, at this level of complexity, we just can't hold it all in
our minds.

It's too much, and it changes all the time. We need a near-telepathic
reference to get the necessary info when required. Thankfully, we have that
and it makes the job possible.

------
mattsofatso
Google-fu is pretty much a requisite for any engineer (and I'm not just
talking software).

------
oneshoe
This was a fun read ("woman shouting at cat") but also, I appreciate the idea
of sharing the amount we engineers google relatively simple things we just
choose not to remember.

------
baud147258
Funny, I don't do that many web search for my job (must have searched two
different things this month). Beyond a mix of reasons (a bunch of third-party
docs that aren't public, build systems that are developed in house (based of
ant) and existing internals documentation), I wonder what it means about me
and the software (vanilla Java, vanilla JS) I'm working on.

------
dougb5
I made a search history inspector tool --
[https://prototypes.cortico.ai/search-
history/](https://prototypes.cortico.ai/search-history/) \-- that processes
Google Takeout files and ranks and summarizes the queries to assist me in this
kinds of introspection. It's especially interesting to see which queries I've
made again and again over many years.

------
social_quotient
I love that I’m not the only person that thinks about this still

“dl vs ul”

~~~
limograf
ul = countable items in arbitrary order

ol = countable items in a pertinent sequence

dl = key value pairs

table = a matrix of three or more keys and values

~~~
soulofmischief
More mnemonically,

ul = Unordered List

ol = Ordered List

dl = Definition List

Definition List is the only description not immediately obvious, but
understanding a definition as a key/value pair clears things up and isn't hard
to remember.

~~~
limograf
Those are the names of the elements for sure...

~~~
soulofmischief
It's also how one should remember it, instead of the definitions you provided.
It's mnemonically designed.

------
herpderperator
> provisional headers are shown - still at it.

That "Provisional headers are shown" Chrome message drives me crazy. Some time
ago, I was able to disable some flags which made it go away temporarily, but
now it's showing again, presumably after Chrome made some changes. It's a
problem because it means that it's not showing the real request headers. Does
anyone know how to fix this for good?

~~~
chowells
I use Firefox because its dev tools don't lie to me.

I'm baffled any time someone says chrome's dev tools are better. They lie, and
usually about the single most important thing I'm looking for. That is not
better.

------
twblalock
What's missing from this list is the Stack Overflow search followed by another
search with the same query restricted to "past year".

------
mopsi
I often look up things I already know how to use just to see if there's a
better way of doing it or any unintuitive side effects.

A lot of my work involves using Windows API and it has been around for so long
that whatever issue I am facing, someone probably has had it before, and there
might be an obscure function that already does what I'm trying to implement or
work around.

------
19ylram49
I’ve been writing JavaScript for at least a decade now (way before all of
these fancy frameworks, build systems, etc.), and yesterday, I googled
“JavaScript addEventListener” so that I could remember how to use it. I’d love
for someone to tell me that I’m not a “proper engineer” because of that!

~~~
quickthrower2
Its forgivable because with software dev the gigabytes per year of new
information to remember in your head is much higher than other disciplines.
It’s darn ridiculous!

------
inimino
Alternative title: everything that was wrong in my development environment and
process in a week as a professional software engineer. If you are "googling"
to find out React dependencies, GraphQL-related React errors, Apollo release
notes, Apollo-related GraphQL-related React errors, git rebase undo commands
to go back to the way things used to be in your revision control system before
it got all messed up and confused you, 'react testing library apollo
"invariant violation"', whatever that is, "jest silence warnings", to silence
warnings on the warning system that is supposed to make you better at your job
but that actually makes your developer experience unbearable, and how to do
semantic HTML, whatever that means these days, for contact details, and a
little more, all on a Monday, you might have a problem with your development
environment and process. If you have the feeling that Dijkstra is looking over
your shoulder and "would not like this", you definitely have a problem with
your development environment and process.

------
wcchandler
This sounds fun. I’ll give it a shot next week. My prediction - 30% food
related, 20% co-workers names followed by linkedin (hoping for a picture, I
can’t remember names), 20% random stuff (e.g. population of Brazil), the
remainder is actually job related.

------
_the_inflator
We were talking about JavaScript fatigue, but this shows really how complex
things got.

But I do not see this pessimistic. We developers work in large domains and it
is good to have a companion on your side that enables you to build better
applications: Google.

------
ozzmotik
not exactly software engineering, but back when I worked at HostGator as a
tech support rep, there was a tongue-in-cheek thing that went around that the
best agent was the one who could use Google most effectively. I think that
that general concept is accurate for most technical roles in general; sure,
you should know what it is you're doing, but the internet acts as a memory aid
device and augments our ability to store knowledge to a great degree, so being
able to effectively use it obviously contributes to being a more effective
employee

edit: and of course StackOverflow when I briefly worked as a perl dev there.

------
drewlander
Thank you for this. Been a software engineer/Sysadmin for over ten years. It’s
always nice to see something like this to remind myself (and others) that
using google does not make you any less of a developer.

------
ademup
Great list. Would be awesome if the search terms were clickable. To be clear,
I am lazy and do not "expect" them to be clickable, only that... Hey... Making
computers easier is mostly what a lot of us do.

------
Chyzwar
Longer I work as a developer less frequently I google stuff. Most times I use
google to find a project on Github and read docs. If I google for something
specific then it is for finding better solution.

~~~
quickthrower2
That implies you are not learning new things, or you are getting that info
from books or some other source. Or you bookmark all docs pages or something?

~~~
Chyzwar
I watch conference talks, contribute to open source, work on side projects. I
have plenty of opportunities to learn. I just do not find googling that much
compelling. It is more useful to read docs and try to debug instead instantly
reaching for google.

~~~
anaphor
It's also more satisfying, and you often end up with a better understanding of
things if you try to deduce the solution to a problem before just typing in
something you might not really understand (and potentially breaking shit).

------
philwelch
I like how "woman shouting at cat" is not explained at all.

------
__s
Everytime I try to google what I need, I end up with postgres documentation
about SQL features. But I'm in the guts of the C API. So off to postgresql
sourcecode I go

------
cptrp2101
I switched from momment to dayjs in a project I finished a couple months ago
and the massive reduction in entry size was remarkable. I really like dayjs.

------
mannykannot
Given the amount of documentation the average developer consumes, it seems odd
that some of them do not think their stuff needs any.

------
travisl12
I'm impressed he only had one day full of googling for Date stuff in js. I
easily could fill a week with such queries.

------
blackflame7000
When I was learning C, google must have thought I had a lingerie fetish after
searching for so many cstrings

~~~
0xDEFC0DE
“Pythong” is a common problem for me

~~~
hermitdev
You're not the only one... Get some weird and embarassing search results.

------
hollander
Thank you. This makes me feel less incompetent. I consider this a /r/wholesome
post! ;-)

------
slics
< I’ve built plenty of forms in React but couldn’t remember how onSubmit
worked >

Amen.Been there done that.

------
frou_dh
Putting my Sherlock Holmes hat on, I think this person may very well be a web
developer.

------
keepsmiling
cool thing had the same idea but never published it, funny how often you
google the same thing? like "explode in js" ;)... i never deactivated the
complete history of google since it exists.

------
Ididntdothis
I always forget WPF binding syntax. Seems it’s almost impossible to learn.

------
netfl0
I love this.

It funny how much background knowledge is required to know what to google.

------
sigmos
So often, most of my answers were found on Stackoverflow.

------
rocqua
I remember it as working just like 'mv'.

------
____Sash---701_
The last few hours: (React Dev) Apache ECharts -
[https://echarts.apache.org/en/index.html](https://echarts.apache.org/en/index.html)
React Chart XKCD - [https://github.com/obiwankenoobi/chart.xkcd-
react](https://github.com/obiwankenoobi/chart.xkcd-react) React Cookie Consent
- [https://github.com/Mastermindzh/react-cookie-
consent](https://github.com/Mastermindzh/react-cookie-consent) AnimeJS -
[https://animejs.com/](https://animejs.com/) Quill - text editor -
[https://github.com/quilljs/quill](https://github.com/quilljs/quill) Nprogress
- slim progress bar -
[https://github.com/rstacruz/nprogress](https://github.com/rstacruz/nprogress)
Marktext - desktop app -
[https://github.com/marktext/marktext](https://github.com/marktext/marktext)
React Color Picker - [http://casesandberg.github.io/react-
color/](http://casesandberg.github.io/react-color/) React Leaflet Search -
[https://github.com/tumerorkun/react-leaflet-
search/issues/7](https://github.com/tumerorkun/react-leaflet-search/issues/7)
Awesome Remote Jobs - [https://github.com/lukasz-madon/awesome-remote-job#job-
board...](https://github.com/lukasz-madon/awesome-remote-job#job-boards) JS
Snippets - (add) - [https://github.com/kimschles/snippet-
library/blob/master/arr...](https://github.com/kimschles/snippet-
library/blob/master/arrays.js) FullStack AI -
[https://github.com/xadrianzetx/fullstack.ai](https://github.com/xadrianzetx/fullstack.ai)
Frappe Charts - [https://frappe.io/charts](https://frappe.io/charts)

------
notatoad
this is shockingly relatable. not only the same type of things i google in an
average day, but some of the exact same queries.

------
leegr
localghost is so ironic and quirky. cool guy googles javascript 60 times in
one week

------
darepublic
I don't like the Cors solution

------
baalimago
Surprisingly educational, in a way.

------
agumonkey
I don't why but I read weak.

------
iamgopal
Also Google anki method.

~~~
roryokane
To save people a Google:
[https://apps.ankiweb.net/](https://apps.ankiweb.net/). It’s a flashcard app
that uses spaced repetition to help you memorize things efficiently.

------
magicbuzz
Veggie ipsum is great!

------
johndubchak
What a great article!

------
airnomad
no porn queries tho?

------
kylek
"Never memorize something that you can look up." -Albert Einstein

edit- Had to look up who actually said this

~~~
asdffdsa
"Unless you have a technical interview coming up"

-me

~~~
geofft
IMO technical interviews should give you a terminal with Google. And ask
questions that can't be answered without it. It's a more business-valuable
skill than memorizing things / having had experience with some specific
technology and its problems.

------
10001100
The art of googling.. I'm a nobody. I don't write codes I'm no engineer. Im
just a regular person. I love google. Only thing i don't understand in their
maps how definite is the location of the raw data. Is it100%?

------
alpb
"professional software engineer"

> writing cookies

> string contains

> how to see request headers in chrome

I mean, obviously I'm trying to be snarky here, but I'm not sure how a
professional "software engineer" focused on web development types such generic
queries into the browser after working on it long enough to be "professional".

~~~
flixic
I've been developing for the web for about 15 years, and I totally can see
myself googling "writing cookies". It's not a thing you do that often, and
even if you do, perhaps it just doesn't stick in your mind.

There should be no shame in googling things.

